# Slashdot Games EA Forum Ban Will Now Mean EA Game Ban



## Clark Kent (Oct 30, 2008)

*Slashdot Games EA Forum Ban Will Now Mean EA Game Ban
By News Bot - 10-30-2008 10:17 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

An anonymous reader writes "A post on the EA Support Forums from APOC, online community manager for Electronic Arts, outlines a new policy for their new forums, saying users who earn a ban based on their behavior in the forums will be locked out of all of the EA games tied to that account: 'Well, its actually going to be a bit nastier for those who get banned. Your forum account will be directly tied to your Master EA Account, so if we ban you on the forums, you would be banned from the game as well since the login process is the same. And you'd actually be banned from your other EA games as well since it's all tied to your account. So if you have SPORE and Red Alert 3 and you get yourself banned on our forums or in-game, well, your SPORE account would be banned to. It's all one in the same, so I strongly recommend people play nice and act mature. All in all, we expect people to come on here and abide by our ToS. We hate banning people, it makes our lives a lot tougher, but it's what we have to do.'"pa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/10/31/004213amp;from=rss"img src="http://games.slashdot.org/slashdot-it.pl?from=rssamp;op=imageamp;style=h0amp;sid=08/10/31/004213"/a/ppa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/10/31/004213amp;from=rss"Read more of this story/a at Slashdot./p pa href="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/E9Q2xvplTVP_HrOcHMaYYjQRnAc/a"img src="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/E9Q2xvplTVP_HrOcHMaYYjQRnAc/i" border="0" ismap="true"/img/a/pimg src="http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Slashdot/slashdotGames/~4/VmhivV8UhRo" height="1" width="1"/

Read More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

